# Typ 85 wallpaper thread! (?)



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

So people! CAN we make a thread with cool wallpapers (1280*1024 upwards) with nice photage of cool typ 85s?
Could be nice to see what is actually out there and suitable for the
proper Audi people


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Typ 85 wallpaper thread! (WAUOla)*

My wallpaper contribution (shameful pic whoring







) -


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Typ 85 wallpaper thread! (84cgtturbo)*

nice shots ^^^^^^
here's one for starters


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Typ 85 wallpaper thread! (Sepp)*

These ones are great (by my means atleast







)
Proper *ur* quattro








Such a NICE A2 *sought*








Needs no more introduction I suppose...atleast in the US! 










_Modified by WAUOla at 3:50 AM 12-4-2005_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Typ 85 wallpaper thread! (WAUOla)*


----------

